# Long Term Storage



## Kram (Mar 29, 2012)

Long Term Storage

  Ive had a close, trusted relationship with a couple of dispensaries that took all the medicine I could produce, which averages about two pounds per month.  Unfortunately both were closed down by the feds.  

  Im reluctant to go dispensary door knocking given the uncertainty of the feds in southern California.  So Im going to wait it out, whatever that time period is.  Presently I store my meds in half gallon Masson jars in a dark cool room.  The jars are opened periodically and given a shake to insure nothing is going wrong.  But my concern is it might be many months if not a year before (Im a very careful person) building additional relationships.  

  My question is whats the best long-term storage solution that will not degrade the quality of my meds?


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Mar 29, 2012)

Mason jars are good for at least a year. You should have a Caliber III hygrometer in there to monitor moisture content.

Stoned4daze61 says:





> +70% RH - too wet, needs to sit outside the jar to dry for 12-24 hours, depending.
> 
> 65-70% RH - the product is almost in the cure zone, if you will. It can be slowly brought to optimum RH by opening the lid for 2-4 hours.
> 
> ...


:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 30, 2012)

As long as you have it at your preferred cure moisture level, it should last for years in a dark cool room, ive let buds cure for 2 years in a mason jar, and it was amazing when i busted it out.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 30, 2012)

Food Saver works great for long term, but may screw up the 'bag appeal'.

I've had stuff over 2 years in and came out just the same as the day it was bagged.

I use mason jars, but can't speak for over 9 months or so. Just didn't last that long. LOL

Wet


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 2, 2012)

mylar bags and oxygen absorbers


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2012)

really Orange? tell me about mylar bags, why would they work?

My stash gets too dry. I have no RH where I live though.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 2, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---you know temperature, light, and air are our enemies---peeps been storing food in mylar bags forever---put your herb in the bag, toss in an oxygen absorber, squeeze some air out, and seal the end with a normal clothes iron---done---this one here is a 1 gal just filled like a balloon for an example---they also come in 5 gal and bag thickness is priced accordingly


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Orange, i had no idea. I keep mine in the dark in a mason jar, but it still dries out to fast.  Peeps been doing this and I knew nothing. Thanks for the heads up. I will google. Thank you for keeping me current. Too late.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2012)

Mason jars should do the trick nicely.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mason jars and no light, once you give it the final seal it will dry slightly but not much, so if its to dry after a month in the jar, you put it in too dry. JMO


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2012)

That is absolutely true dman. Last summer was hot and dry and I didn't add a humidifier to the dry room as I should have. Even if I put it away a little damp and burp for a month, it still is too dry. Yet another thing I need to perfect.


----------



## Kram (Apr 14, 2012)

HipsterDoofus said:
			
		

> Mason jars are good for at least a year. You should have a Caliber III hygrometer in there to monitor moisture content.
> 
> Stoned4daze61 says::


   Thanks all for to valuable info and thanks HipsterDoofus,  I did buy 10 Caliber III hygrometer,  My meds are at a comfortable 50%-55% humidity, in mason jars where they will remain until the political climate changes and the feds get their wadded up panties out of their arse.


----------

